# Some Stovokor Rat Babies :-)



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

On the 1st Feb I had some rather eagerly anticipated babies born here, 13 of them on day 1, and 14 of them on day 2?! but anyway...on with the pictures at day 13!

Mum, Stovokor Ave Satani, who is lovely tango orange Russian Dove Agouti and so not to standard, but sssssh 










Dad, Swiftvalley Bernard, who is a lovely Russian Dove chap.









Babies..All are RDA/RD in Smooth and Rex.










































I love these babies so much


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Omg so damn cute!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yum rex babies 

Stunning parents, I bet those babies are gunna be just as gorgeous 

Also, can I go to a local show with you sometime? A couple of my girlies would be perfect for pet entires


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What cuties..


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Argent said:


> Yum rex babies
> 
> Stunning parents, I bet those babies are gunna be just as gorgeous
> 
> Also, can I go to a local show with you sometime? A couple of my girlies would be perfect for pet entires


Yus, you can indeed, tis always a fun day out :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw! Piles of rat-babies! Is there anything better?
They are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Yus, you can indeed, tis always a fun day out :thumbup:


Yay! Thanks! ^^ I'm just hopeless at trying to find my way around places I've never been before, not to mention terrible on the social front


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww they are totally yummy!!! xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwww they are all scrummy :thumbup: You cant beat a pile of baby rats


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Some pics from day 16 of the lovely pastelley babas, which I am totally besotted with


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're seriously cute


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm going to have to limit my time on this forum are there are too many cute rattie photos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Some more updated pics now they are 3 weeks old, time flies!
I have a feeling I may have quite a few keepers from this litter too, as some certainly are standing out at the moment for a few specials reasons.










































:001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning babies
2 or 3 look a different shade to their siblings but I'm not sure which are RDA & which are RD


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

The more gingery ones are Russian Dove Agouti, the greyer ones are Russian Dove


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I want one of each colour in rex, you cruel thing showing me sweet baby pics!


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Are any of these gorgeous babies available??


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

All are reserved currently, however if all goes to plan, I should have more babies born soon, if my old men can get their mojo going :lol:


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw that's a shame...not to worry can you put me on your waiting list?:thumbup:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

princesslea said:


> Aw that's a shame...not to worry can you put me on your waiting list?:thumbup:


Yes, do you have any sex/variety/ear preference??


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't really mind as they are for pets although it would be nice to have something a bit different. I have three hooded boys and a siamese so would love something different. I would like at least one normal eared as all mine are dumbos. I would like (three) females for a change as I've never kept females.

I've been looking for a decent breeder for a few weeks, some of them have scared me, I've just spoken to one in my area that breeds for the local pet shops but dosen't even handle the kittens as he 'dosen't have the time'!!! Some just breed for the sake of it!!

Anyway I'm prepared to wait, if it's a few months so be it...Argent says they are worth waiting for


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

princesslea said:


> I've been looking for a decent breeder for a few weeks, some of them have scared me, I've just spoken to one in my area that breeds for the local pet shops but dosen't even handle the kittens as he 'dosen't have the time'!!! Some just breed for the sake of it!!


Yes, that is part of the danger of looking for a breeder of any animal really, as by definition, a 'Breeder' is anybody who sticks male and female together and gets babies.....but there is a massive spectrum from good to bad.

Some have no concern over the welfare of the animals they are breeding as they are far more concerned over profit and meeting demand, whether that is selling to petshops, or for food, or as pets, or not even caring what they end up as

Some breed mainly for show, aiming towards good markings/looks, but sometimes at she sacrifice of good health and being good pets!

I breed with the hope of continuing the excellent health, lifespans and personality traits of the lines I took over from a retiring breeder, granted they may have markings not suitable for show(random white feet and chests!!) but they do make lovely pets, even if i do say so myself!! 

I love them lots


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Some more updated pics...










































I also had some other babies born recently, to parents Stovokor Opium (Russian Blue Smooth Topear) and Stovokor Master E (Russian Blue Agouti Topear Rex).

Mum








Dad









Babies are: Russian Blue smooth buck, Russian Blue Agouti smooth doe, Russian Dove Rex buck, Russian Dove Agouti smooth doe.

Day 11 Pics

















Bucks








Does









It seems i cannot escape doveliness  :lol:


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Omgosh, they are so cute! I have never really seen Rat babies before. I really want some more rats now, gah. I'm becoming over run


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful kittens


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

ooohhhhhh soooo cute...I want them all!!!!:lol:....I love their colourings


----------



## StaceyC (Mar 6, 2011)

yey babies. Mine.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

More pics of Opium's babies...

Russian Dove Agouti doe...who I think will end up all tango, so she stays.

















Russian Blue Buck..who is fat and nice, and so stays too.









General baby pile, featuring the lovely Dove/Russian Pearly rex chap, who has nice chops, so will be staying, and the Russian Blue Agouti Irish doe, and because I like Irishes, she is stating too...can you see a theme here??! 

























Sleepy...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Cuteness overload!! :crazy::001_wub:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwhhhhh sleepy babies X3


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Awwwwh!!

I miss my rex rat.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw those pics are just lovely


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

manic rose said:


> aw those pics are just lovely


Thankyou, I just wish I had a proper working camera to capture moving babies better, instead of using my phone lol! 

More updated baby pics:

Ave Satani's babies, 6.5 weeks...only buck pics from the other day.

































Keeper buck 1, looking terribly gawky








With his uncle, Necromancer









Now Opium's babies....
Weird colour Rex Buck..








All of them...

























And now I shall stop spamming...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwh.

I love the rex's .


----------

